# What is your favorite band?



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

This is pretty plain and simple. Whats your favorite band?

Min is 30 Seconds To Mars.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 24, 2010)

Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, and Panic! At the Disco.
My favourite metal bands are Job For A Cowboy, Bring Me The Horizon, and Sleep Now Sivylla.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 24, 2010)

Top 5 Non Metal Bands.

1: Greenday
2: Simple Plan
3: Linkin Park
4: Bon Jovi
5: Celtic Thunder

Top 5 Metal bands

1: Slipknot
2: Children of Bodom
3: Cannibal Corpse
4: Trivium
5: Pantera


I like them all equally, now if we mix them up for my top ten of both lists it'l bee this.

1: Greenday
2: Slipknot
3: Children of Bodom
4: Simple Plan
5: Cannibal Corpse
6: Linkin Park
7: Trivium
8: Bon Jovi
9: Pantera
10: Celtic Thunder


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2010)

I find it difficult to make lists about my favorite bands as it's always fluid.


----------



## Wreth (May 24, 2010)

Pendulum


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

Currently probably Iron Maiden or Sabaton. Depending on my mood.


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Owl City and Lady Gaga.

EDIT: Kitsune^2 also.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Arcade Fire
Animal Collective
As Tall As Lions
Dan Deacon
Dear and the Headlights
Eels
Equilibrium
Frightened Rabbit
God Is An Astronaut
Goldfish
Lily Allen
Muse
Pendulum
Sigur RÃ³s
Snow Patrol
St. Vincent
Vampire Weekend


----------



## TashkentFox (May 24, 2010)

The Band of the Royal Artillery.


----------



## Fenrisu (May 24, 2010)

Volbeat
Killswitch Engage
Slipknot
Disturbed
Rammstein
Coheed & Cambria
Dizzy Mizz Lizzy
In Flames
Machine Head
Metallica
Rise Against
System of a Down

Just to mention a few
Volbeat ftw


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 24, 2010)

Journey.
Gun's n' Rose's.
Micheal Jackson (he was weird, music was great)
Eminem.
Italo Brothers
Basshunter.
Linkin Park
Ramstein.
DJ Quicksilver
Lady Gaga
Lilly Allen
Owl City
Bon Jovi
Brian Adams
Slipknot
MeatLoaf


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Band of the Royal Artillery.


I prefer  The Nazis.


----------



## Jonnaius (May 24, 2010)

Lady Gaga. Even though she's not a band.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 24, 2010)

MY favourite lately has been Sonata Arctica. But otherwise it often depends on what I got last. If I like something and its new I mostly listen to that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2010)

Steve Miller Band or Maroon 5.


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

How come no one likes 30 Seconds to Mars?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> How come no one likes 30 Seconds to Mars?


You're asking for favourites. People might like the band, but not consider it one of their favourites.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> How come no one likes 30 Seconds to Mars?



Beeeecaaauuuusse you're asking for favorite bands and the sheer scope of recorded music is more vast than you probably imagine it is?


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

Nightwish, Epica, Linkin Park, Journey, Italo Brothers, E-type, Poets of the Fall, owl city (which sounds like Postal service ) just to name a few


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

1. Sublime
2. Queen
3. Chezidek
4. The Grateful Dead
5. Simon and Garfunkel
6. Whatever


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> How come no one likes 30 Seconds to Mars?



I like 30 minutes to mars! But I also like Muse, Phoenix, The Cure (obscure 80's-90's to today punkrock band), U2, and Chevelle.


----------



## Kivaari (May 24, 2010)

Been gone awhile, but my list hasn't changed much:
Death, Anthrax, Hibria, Emperor, Immortal, Anata, Metallica, Ensiferum, Angra, Artillery, Heathen

Just started listening to them so I haven't decided, but I think Moonsorrow, Blind Guardian, and Rainbow will be added to that list soon.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> EDIT: Kitsune^2 also.


<3333333333


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The Cure (obscure 80's-90's to today punkrock band)



They're not that obscure, lol... They're almost considered popular punk in many circles.

Mine would be, in not a particular order...
Sublime
Metallica
Tool
Mastodon
Pink Floyd
Primus
The Strokes
Streetlight Manifesto
Reel Big Fish
Bad Religion


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 24, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> You're asking for favourites. People might like the band, but not consider it one of their favourites.



Yeah, I love "the kill" (in fact I'm in the mood for it right now) but I wouldn't consider them my favourite. 
I like the emo big three, but nobody has mentioned them, but that's cos most people on here like less mainstream music.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The Cure (obscure 80's-90's to today punkrock band)



Did you seriously just call The Cure obscure?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> They're not that obscure, lol... They're almost considered popular punk in many circles.
> 
> Mine would be, in not a particular order...
> Sublime
> ...



My real life friends disagree. They only listen to that gay fish Kanye.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (May 24, 2010)

I like all music ranging from all genres. In one day I go from pulse techno house music to heavy death metal to neoclassical string quartet and chamber music then to piano and back again.

Except rap... that shit's just awful to me.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (May 25, 2010)

Mew.
Or My Bloody Valentine.
Or Kate Bush.
Or Talking Heads.
Or Aphex Twin.
Or Cassius.
Or Basement Jaxx.
Or Starflyer 59.
Or HELP ME I CAN'T DECIDE!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

Seeed is one of my new favourites! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 25, 2010)

Tough choice here. But I think they would be...

Sodom
Celtic Frost
Venom
S.O.D. (Stormtroopers of Death)
Slayer

Needs moar thrash love (especially the European stuff).


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Queen
Pink Floyd
Rush
Led Zeppelin
The Who
U2
Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
Van Halen
Megadeth
AC/DC
Radiohead
Muse
Billy Talent
Green Day
Fall Out Boy
My Chemical Romance
Foo Fighters
Distured
Adema
Lostprophets
Pendulum
Tiesto
Paul Van Dyk
Avril Lavigne
Armin Van Buuran
Nightwish
Within Temptation
Mae
Forever The Sickest Kids
Jimmy Eat World
Paramore
Panic At The Disco
Sonata Arctica
Weezer
+44
Blink 182
All American Rejects
Less Than Jake 
Three Days Grace
Breaking Benjamin
Incubus

I like a lot of bands...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

I forgot Incubus. Another great band. ALL of their songs are awesome.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 26, 2010)

Third Eye Blind and the Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 26, 2010)

- System of a Down 
- Alice in Chains
- Red Hot Chili Peppers 
- Silversun Pickups
- Suicidal Tendencies 
- Opeth 
- Dethklok
- Lamb of God 
- Foo Fighters
- The Black Dahlia Murder
- Dir en Grey

Something like that... close enough anyway...


----------



## The Swagganator (May 27, 2010)

In somewhat particular order:

-Linkin Park
-Green Day
-Breaking Benjamin
-Three Days Grace
-Rise Against
-Evanescence
-Korn
-Disturbed
-System of a Down
-Metallica
-Apocalyptica
-Skillet
-Trapt


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 2, 2010)

Electric Light Orchestra, Fucked Up and The Beta Band have always been my untouchable top three. I've been listening to a lot of Dandy Warhols lately, too.


----------



## Sulggo (Jun 2, 2010)

Nofx
Kittie
Slipknot
Me first and the gimmie gimmie gimmies
Sublime
Kid cudi
Lupe fiasco


----------



## Takun (Jun 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Did you seriously just call The Cure obscure?



The who?!

Pixies.  Thatsssss it.  If I had to pick of favorite it's Pixies.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Psychostick
The Beatles
Daft Punk


----------



## Luca (Jun 3, 2010)

Queens of the stone age
kyuss
eagals of death metal
Nirvana
The Strokes
Arctic monkeys
The Killers
Justice
Daft Punk
MGMT
Foofighters
Franz Ferdinand
and tons more.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 3, 2010)

David Bowie


----------



## Alstor (Jun 3, 2010)

My favorite *band* (no "s") is the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 3, 2010)

Blink 182 is definitely my favorite band. Has been since I was like 8 years old! A close second is Slipknot, and third is System of a Down. Good stuff.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 3, 2010)

korn


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Yes
2. Ozric Tentacles
3. Tangerine Dream


----------



## Leon (Jun 4, 2010)

King Diamond, or The Beatles.


----------



## haynari (Jun 5, 2010)

ummm number one is the beatles. i know it sounds unoriginal but i do love them. every song they have done i have on vinyl. but aside from them, Zappa and the mothers of invention, the shins and primus are my runners up.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 5, 2010)

For me it's HIM. <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 9, 2010)

haynari said:


> primus


Hell yeah man.
Let's see, I like mcr, fob, and p!atd (the big emo 3). I also like patd, Johnny rebel.
And my new fab band, Sex Bob-Omb! (they're from Scott pilgrim)


----------



## Stawks (Jun 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> And my new fab band, Sex Bob-Omb! (they're from Scott pilgrim)


 
You don't say

I bet you don't even know who Plumtree are you ass.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 10, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold or Mindless Self Indulgence.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Avenged Sevenfold


 
I'm curious: why?

Not familiar with the other band.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

James Chance and the Contortions


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Blink 182 all the way!!!!!!! They've been my favorite band since I was like 6 XD


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Blink 182 all the way!!!!!!! They've been my *favorite band* since I was like *6* XD


 
That should really tell you something that it's not telling you at the moment.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

I currently like Nightwish, poets of the Fall, and E-type. I'm looking into symphonic metal since my intro into Nightwish


----------



## Bando (Jun 11, 2010)

^^
yessss symphonic metal! I just got into it myself.

HIZAKI Grave Project is amazing.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^^
> yessss symphonic metal! I just got into it myself.
> 
> HIZAKI Grave Project is amazing.


 
I'll have to look into that one, thanks Bando. by the way were you at Califur?


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Ozric Tentacles
> 3. Tangerine Dream


 
First person I've ever seen mention Tangerine Dream... <3


----------



## Chrisda4 (Jun 13, 2010)

Primus sucks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2010)

Chrisda4 said:


> Primus sucks.


 
Jay Lane comes back on as drummer + possible new album

What you think?


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Jay Lane comes back on as drummer + possible new album
> 
> What you think?


 
\:3/


----------



## Querk (Jun 14, 2010)

Takun said:


> Pixies.



This. Definitely.


Next in line would be Weezer, Modest Mouse, Pink Floyd, and The Beatles.


----------



## Chrisda4 (Jun 15, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Jay Lane comes back on as drummer + possible new album
> 
> What you think?









^ My Face


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 15, 2010)

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Aerosmith
Dragonforce
Blind Guardian
Black Sabbath
Guns & Roses

Just to name a few.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You don't say
> 
> I bet you don't even know who Plumtree are you ass.


 
Dude I've known Plumtree. They're that girl band from..I think Canada. The song " Scott Pilgrim" sucks ass, but they have okay stuff. And sorry. I didn't see you'd posted a reply.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 22, 2010)

Jefferson Airplane
Bon Jovi
Poison
Whitesnake
Kix
Dokken
Nightwish
sonata arctica
Avenged Sevenfold
Meatloaf
Steppenwolf


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm curious: why?
> 
> Not familiar with the other band.


 
I like Avenged Sevenfold's musical style. Many people dislike M. Shadows' vocal style, but, personally, I like it.  Zacky and Syn play well together as guitarists (I'm not the typical Syn faggot, though. He's a hell of a guitarist, but not "one of the best." He's up there, though), and the band definitely works well together.

And their music is catchy as hell.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like a lot of the stuff Muse puts out, I like a greater proportion of their songs than any other band. They are my favorite.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

Linkin Park
Metallica
Skillet
Smile Empty Soul
Theory of a Dead Man 

just to name a few


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Linkin Park
> Metallica
> Skillet
> Smile Empty Soul
> ...


 
So is middle school fun?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

Favorite artist would definitely be Michael BublÃ©.
I'm also keen on Kate Covington's music.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> So is middle school fun?


 
How's living by yourself for the rest of your life?


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

For me, that's a pretty easy question...*The Smiths*!
I would've put *R.E.M.*, but their recent work hasn't been as good as their earlier albums (Murmur, Automatic For the People, Green), IMO.
Still, they're both awesome either way!


----------



## Isen (Jun 22, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I like Avenged Sevenfold's musical style. Many people dislike M. Shadows' vocal style, but, personally, I like it.  Zacky and Syn play well together as guitarists (I'm not the typical Syn faggot, though. He's a hell of a guitarist, but not "one of the best." He's up there, though), and the band definitely works well together.
> 
> And their music is catchy as hell.


Ahhh the naaaames


----------



## Delta (Jun 22, 2010)

Do Make Say Think.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> So is middle school fun?


Im home schooled, what i listen to i get first from youtube if i like it i`ll get the album.


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How's living by yourself for the rest of your life?


 
Dunno. Lemme go ask the boyfriend for his views.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 22, 2010)

rodney atkins


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 22, 2010)

Big d, Streetlight, and Reel big fish. All ska bands.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't really like many bands. Solo artist are more my thing. In fact, electronic music in general so I follow labels more than individual artists. I guess the only music I listen to that could be considered a "band" is mostly jazz stuff. Some metal and rock.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2010)

Cake, followed closely by RHCP.


----------



## Marley (Jun 22, 2010)

Zero Assoluto or Guster.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Big d, Streetlight, and Reel big fish. All ska bands.


 Das was up! Do you listen to LTJ and Goldfinger? "Superman" by Goldfinger and "Science" by Less than Jake.



Aden said:


> Dunno. Lemme go ask the boyfriend for his views.


 o: I didn't know you..I mean...I um. cool.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2010)

I have several bands which one could consider to be my favourite.
-Chris Clarke
-Xeno & Oaklander/Martial Canterel
-The Durutti Column
-The Frozen Autumn
-Blood Axis
-Von Thronstahl
-Grizzly Bear
-LAIBACH

[yt]sRADA7fLVpQ[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 22, 2010)

Naked City for range
The Residents for output


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> The Residents



How did I forget them and their angellic music.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sublime


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

The Doors.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jun 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> The Doors.


Are they good? i never listened to them but ive heard of them


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

SonicDude1580 said:


> Are they good? i never listened to them but ive heard of them


 They're really, really good. I recommend:
The Doors (1967)
Strange Days (1967)
Waiting for the Sun (1968 )
Morrison Hotel (1970)
L.A. Woman (1971)

Avoid remasters and greatest hits collections. Seriously. Also, I do like The Soft Parade (1969) but it may be an acquired taste.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:
			
		

> Das was up! Do you listen to LTJ and Goldfinger? "Superman" by Goldfinger and "Science" by Less than Jake.


 
Yea man. Their songs are pretty good.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 23, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I have several bands which one could consider to be my favourite.
> -Chris Clarke
> -Xeno & Oaklander/Martial Canterel
> -The Durutti Column
> ...


 
Grizzly Bear and Laibach on the same list.

This is the kind of wonderful batshit insanity I expect out of you, JF.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll just name some bands and artists I like but I do not have one that is my one favorite.  

Pearl Jam
Metallica
Coldplay
Eminem
Kanye West
T.I.
Beastie Boys
Alice In Chains


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine is pretty fluid, and changes frequently. Currently, BjÃ¶rns VÃ¤nner.

But if you asked me my favourite artists, I would say Andrew Bird, Patrick Wolf, Ã‰dith Piaf, Owen Pallett and Yann Tiersen.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 23, 2010)

The Beatles
The Eagles
Aerosmith
Guns N' Roses (old)
Steve Miller
Queen
Cage the Elephant
Flobots
Styx
REO Speedwagon
Journey


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 23, 2010)

Tarot, probably.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 23, 2010)

I've taken a liking to Sublime.

I really like The Acacia Strain, too.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 23, 2010)

I really enjoy listening to alot of bands, but Im gonna say Streetlight manifesto


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 24, 2010)

Van Halen.


----------



## Delta (Jun 24, 2010)

Do Make Say Think


----------



## Stawks (Jun 24, 2010)

Winds said:


> Do Make Say Think


 
Awesome!

This thread needs more post.

I just got into And So I Watch You From Afar. They're badass.


----------



## Hir (Jun 24, 2010)

Still Moonsorrow. :3

I find myself outgrowing the folk metal scene though. Well, for the most part. The kind of "pagan party music" sort of stuff like Korpiklaani seem to just be dying on me. I much prefer the deeper and more atmospheric stuff, like the late Moonsorrow stuff, October Falls and Agalloch now. I seem to be steering away from the folk and steering towards atmosphere, which isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Awesome!
> 
> This thread needs more post.
> 
> I just got into And So I Watch You From Afar. They're badass.


 Hey did you ever see my reply to your plumtree thing? I take it back. I actually like "Scott Pilgrim", but the last time I heard it (like a year ago) I didn't like it too much. It was annoying and repetitive to me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 24, 2010)

I forgot DEVO

So
them
because
they
were
always
right


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

Nickelback







AW SHIT RETRACT THAT 

Fuuuuck


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 25, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Nickelback
> 
> AW SHIT RETRACT THAT
> 
> Fuuuuck


RRAAAEEEEGGGG!!!


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 25, 2010)

Skillet is my favorite band.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

The Devil Wears Prada or attack attack


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

RHCP. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 28, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Skillet is my favorite band.


Eww christian music! 


sushi xbl said:


> The Devil Wears Prada or attack attack


Eww christian music!  


Eafeg said:


> RHCP. :3


cool. :3


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

kk fine, black dahlia murder. that should be far enough from christian for you foster


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

Megadeth

Dokken

Kix

early Metallica(before they sold out)

Aerosmith

Pearl Jam

Queensryche

Steppenwolf

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Gorrilaz is workin' their way to the top of the list; they've got a nice feel.


----------



## Aeion (Jul 4, 2010)

I have many favorites that I probably don't have space to mention

The ones I will mention though are the following: 

-Apocalyptica

-Children of Bodom

-Septic Flesh

-Smashing Pumpkins

-Aphex Twin

-Lacuna Coil

-Catamenia

-Within Temptation

-Dead Can Dance

-Therion

-Arcana

-Nightwish

-Faith and the Muse



Those are just the first that come to mind.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

Needs a few more pounds of Metal.

Suffocation
Mors Principium Est
Decapitated
Nile
DETHKLOK (duh)
Slayer
Amon Amarth
Dimmu Borgir (sorry)
Behemoth

And now add some other herbs and spices:
Buckethead
Aerosmith
Led Zeppelin
The Who


----------



## russianblue (Jul 21, 2010)

Mew, Fair to Midland, The B52's
I'm also crazy for Vocaloid


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

in no particular order...

Anathema (new and old, especially new)
Mew
Opeth
Dark Tranquillity
Apocalyptica
Massive Attack
Muse
Porcupine Tree
Rob Dougan
Coldplay

My fav depends on my mood I guess. Outside of these top groups/artists my interests are mainly prog rock and metal. If people have good suggestions for alt/prog/post rock I should listen to, speak up


----------



## russianblue (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> in no particular order...
> 
> Anathema (new and old, especially new)
> Mew
> ...



Mewwwwww<3333


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

russianblue said:


> Mewwwwww<3333


 =DDDDD

I really want to see them live, if only they would do an Australian tour


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

One of my more recent favourites - Flogging Molly

Irish-American Celtic Punk Rock, apparently.


----------



## augustamars (Jul 21, 2010)

Depeche Mode
Camouflage
Pink Floyd
Eloy
Jean Michel Jarre
Tangerine Dream
Deine Lakaien
The Legendary Pink Dots
and many others ...


----------



## russianblue (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> =DDDDD
> 
> I really want to see them live, if only they would do an Australian tour


 
;_; daw. I want them to tour the U.S. again, the one they did w/ NIN was too far away for me


----------



## Beltbuster (Jul 21, 2010)

HORSE the Band, by far 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtH13oCwY-M


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> One of my more recent favourites - Flogging Molly
> 
> Irish-American Celtic Punk Rock, apparently.


Your avatar's eyes look just like Renard's eyes. 

Ive also come to piece with the fact that i hate Fall Out Boy for going from my favourite band.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59zutipj948
To being the most sell-out pieces of shit on my ipod.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpajlLOHy5M
I fuckin hate those guys.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ive also come to piece with the fact that i hate Fall Out Boy for going from my favourite band.
> To being the most sell-out pieces of shit on my ipod.
> I fuckin hate those guys.


 
The same thing happened with NIN. I was a huge fan until a-With-a Teeth-a. Now it's some terrible modern day ABBA, only neither successful or awesome.

I don't really have a favorite band, but there are tons of them with a few great albums or excellent songs. Still, so few are _consistently_ good like, uh... The Chameleons, The Sisters of Mercy, Kyuss, Bauhaus... you get the picture.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to many favourites but shotgun to my head I'd say nirvana...see what I did there.

But yes it is actually nirvana I grew up with their music.


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, but it's always been, and will always be - Sigur RÃ³s


----------



## Hir (Jul 22, 2010)

Sigur RÃ³s are incredibly hit and miss with me. I hate some of their songs, yet their others give me utter chills. Untitled 3 <333


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 22, 2010)

EdisKradJr said:


> This is pretty plain and simple. Whats your favorite band?
> 
> Min is 30 Seconds To Mars.


 
\m/(>.<)\m/

Love that band!  I swear to god my budgie sings every time he hears Jared Leto's voice.  No lie.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 22, 2010)

...This is tough. I have no "FAVORITE" favorite. It really depends on my mood, and the song.

Here's a list:

Slipknot
Celldweller
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Nightwish
Within Temptation
Jack Off Jill
Kitty

...etc.


----------



## Machine (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorites, in no particular order:

Slipknot
Mastodon
Seether
Aphex Twin
Tool
The Widdler
Pink Floyd
Bush
Nirvana
Soundgarden

And practically every grunge band from the 90's.


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 22, 2010)

1. Oasis 
2. Arctic Monkeys


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 24, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> The same thing happened with NIN. I was a huge fan until a-With-a Teeth-a. Now it's some terrible modern day ABBA, only neither successful or awesome.


 I totally know what you mean dude. Like, listen to this. Its from the first Fall Out Boy album http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59zutipj948
Now listen to Pete Wentz's old band where he was lead singer (screamer). This is actually half of Fall Out Boy and half of Rise Against when they used to be in the same band. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOFYKKVkppA


Amphion said:


> Mastodon


 Yeah, I havent really listened to them that much for some reason but Crack the Skye is the album i listen to most like, as a whole. Like, i listen to it like its one big song. I just thought about how weird it is that i listen to one of their albums religiously but have only bothered to hear 2...wtf.


----------



## selskie (Jul 24, 2010)

The first band I ever really called my favorite was XTC. I still like them a lot, but my tastes have changed a little since then. Later on I got into R.E.M. and through them I found out about great bands like Let's Active, The Dream Syndicate, Felt, and X-Teens. 

When I feel mellow I play an old country record, like something by Ernest Tubb.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 24, 2010)

Pink Floyd 
The Doors 
Queen
Nirvana
Pearl Jam


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 24, 2010)

Amphion said:


> And practically every grunge band from the 90's.


 
Oh yes!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 24, 2010)

Interpol. They are a post-punk band and I just love them so much.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't really been posting my fav's, just bands that used to be favs but sold out. Anyway, my favourites:

Spanky and Our Gang
Foxy Shazam
Queen
Fun.
Mastadon
old Fall Out Boy
ASG
Panic at the Disco (pretty. odd.)
The Young Veins

Thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 24, 2010)

*Electronic
*- Assemblage 23
- De/Vision
- Beborn Deton
- Neuroticfish
- Rotersand
- Funker Vogt
- She
- L'ame Immortelle
- Boards of Canada

*
Goth
*- Siouxsie and the Banshees
- Bauhaus
- Sisters of Mercy
- Cruxshadows
- Faith and the Muse
- Inkubus Sukkubus
- Christian Death
- Danse Society
- London After Midnight

*
Whatever
*- Depeche Mode
- Joe Satriani
- The Mars Volta
- Lady Gaga


----------



## Machine (Jul 25, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> Oh yes!


On SIRIUS Lithium, 90's rock/alternative, I hear a ton of songs that make me go, "OH MY GOD, it's THAT song! I am filled with happiness and love!" I love memory lol.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> On SIRIUS Lithium, 90's rock/alternative, I hear a ton of songs that make me go, "OH MY GOD, it's THAT song! I am filled with happiness and love!" I love memory lol.


Yeah like those 3 compilation cd's called The Edge. That commercial makes me want to cry.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

System of a Down. Grew up on them. Even if they may never reunite ;_;


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 2, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> System of a Down. Grew up on them. Even if they may never reunite ;_;



Me too. When i was little, it was Korn, RHCP, System of a down, and fall out boy.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm, that's kind of a hard one. I like alot of favorite songs but bands. I would probably say either Relient K or Linkin park considering my song plays.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Me too. When i was little, it was Korn, RHCP, System of a down, and fall out boy.


 
how can you "grow up" with something that didn't even come out 10 years ago? xD (fall out boy isn't that old is it?)

anyway, my favorite mainstream band would be One Republic. 

my favorite band of all time. well you already know that :> (sigur ros)

I also like:

Explosions in the Sky
Snow Patrol
Coldplay
Mum
MIKA
John Murphy
Arcade Fire
Enya

lol, I think I'm the only one on this thread that hasn't mentioned any metal bands xD


----------



## Stawks (Aug 2, 2010)

No god. Only Japandroids.


----------



## Tristar101 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pendulum.
I love Pendulum to death.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't single it down to one band, so here's two; Motion City Soundtrack and Ok Go

My favourite song of all time is actually by Sahara Hotnights though.

Also currently I've been listening to a lot of Weezer and the Bouncing Souls

Favourite solo artists are Lily Allen and Rob Dougan. I don't tend to listen to solo artists much though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 2, 2010)

Frightened Rabbit
Frightened Rabbit
Frightened Rabbit


----------



## Slyck (Aug 2, 2010)

Take a big gaping guess.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Take a big gaping guess.


 
...I'd rather not


----------



## Slyck (Aug 2, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...I'd rather not


 The Grateful Dead, you dirty bird. >.>


----------



## Cam (Aug 4, 2010)

Im a huuuge green day groupie :X

Wonder if ill get any hate mail for that? xD


----------



## Glitch (Aug 4, 2010)

Streetlight Manifesto 
-
-
-
Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution
Reel Big Fish
Dave Matthews Band
QueensrÃ¿che
Three Days Grace
Rise Against
The Killers
Fall Out Boy
Rammstein

I used to like MCR, Linkin Park, etc. and still sometimes listen to them if the dams holding back my teenage angst break.
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones are pretty bitchin', too, but I don't listen to them enough to say that they're one of my favorites.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 4, 2010)

Streetlight Manifesto
Rise Against
Rammstein
Green Day (Just saw them last night)
System Of a down
Die Toten Hosen
Die Arzte


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 4, 2010)

The old Do As Infinity when Dai was part of the group.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Reel big fish, streelight manifesto, less then jake, the toasters, and mustard plug.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Die Toten Hosen
> Die Arzte


I have greatest hits albums from both of those groups that I got from my high school German teacher. Pretty good stuff.

My top 5 (in no particular order) would probably be:
The Fratellis
The Hives
Muse
the pillows
That Handsome Devil


----------



## HappityCat (Aug 5, 2010)

No particular favourite, I don't think buut I suppose in order of a "top 5" in no particular order would be:

 Flyleaf, Hollywood Undead, The Used, Skillet and MCR (thats right, I said it. minus the black parade crap though.)


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 5, 2010)

*These are my favourites:*
Epik High
And One
KMFDM
PIG
Pendulum
Ming & Ping
Curve


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 6, 2010)

PoopFairy said:


> *These are my favourites:*
> Epik High
> And One
> KMFDM
> ...


You come off as the most fun person to hang out with! XD

Anyway, new fav's list consists of...

5. Diablo Swing Orchestra
4. I would Set Myself On Fire For You
3. Fun.
2. MEW
1. Gorillaz

The last two are kinda tied but I can list more songs I like by Gorillaz.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> Frightened Rabbit
> Frightened Rabbit
> Frightened Rabbit



I just listened to "The Modern Leper". Thats really smart chordage. The guitar is great on that song.


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You come off as the most fun person to hang out with! XD
> 
> Anyway, new fav's list consists of...
> 
> ...


Oh? Why's that? I'm frightened. D8

I used to loooove Gorillaz but I'm not keen on them anymore.
I HAVEN'T HEARD OF THE OTHERS YOU LISTED, but since you said something nice about me I'll look them up... C:


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 6, 2010)

Andrew Jackson Jihad
No Ca$h
No Cops For Miles
Skatalites
Voodoo Glow Skulls
Oh, almost forgot the Toasters.




There sure are a lot of Streetlight fans here....




Evandeskunk said:


> Reel big fish, streelight manifesto, less then jake, the toasters, and mustard plug.


Ahaha I've seen everyone of those bands live.


----------



## alexsbabybear (Aug 6, 2010)

trust company =)


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2010)

there's sigur ros, then there's... uh... there's uh... that one band... and that other one...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 18, 2010)

PoopFairy said:


> Oh? Why's that? I'm frightened. D8
> 
> I used to loooove Gorillaz but I'm not keen on them anymore.
> I HAVEN'T HEARD OF THE OTHERS YOU LISTED, but since you said something nice about me I'll look them up... C:



I used to loooove Gorillaz, then for a while I didnt care too much for them. Now I looooove Gorillaz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15OzEdAd1as
Im going crazy right now listening to this.

Oh, and you just seem funny as hell. Thats why.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

1. Queens of the Stone Age
2. Between the Buried and Me
3. Dream Theater
4. Mastodon
5. Fear Factory


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll try to be as concise as possible, but frankly I'd go mad with only one band to listen to:

*Immolation*, for catharsis
*Magma*, for grandeur and escapism
*Manilla Road*, for life-affirming gravelly falsetto ballads about the elder gods
*Swans*, for contemplation/self-loathing/generalized loathing
*Ludwig van Beethoven* (cheating, I know), for the sheer beauty of the music


----------



## Ringo (Aug 18, 2010)

Primus
Styx
The Beatles
King Crimson
Mars Volta
Beastie Boys


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

AFI, most definitely :3
though my 'sona's fave artist is Celldweller ;D


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

System of a Down
Three Days Grace
Slipknot
Breaking Benjamin
Lamb of God


----------



## Minuet (Aug 18, 2010)

In no particular order:

The World/Inferno Friendship Society
The Protomen
Less Than Jake


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Random User said:


> System of a Down
> Three Days Grace
> Slipknot
> Breaking Benjamin
> Lamb of God



All awesome bands.  Especially System C;


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 19, 2010)

Ugh, no offense people, but I cannot fucking stand SOAD. ><><


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 19, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Ugh, no offense people, but I cannot fucking stand SOAD. ><><



I listen to alot of Balkan music, and I do have to say, I appreciate some of SOADs' stuff, like Radio/Video.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 19, 2010)

Jagged said:


> AFI, most definitely :3
> though my 'sona's fave artist is Celldweller ;D


Your sona's giving me a hard-on! Everything ive gathered in the past few seconds. Avatar pic, AFI, Celldweller.


KaiFox said:


> Between the Buried and Me
> Mastodon


These are my favourite metal bands! Hurray for us!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> These are my favourite metal bands! Hurray for us!


 
*highfive/paw* We are awesome!!!! I hope they tour together again sometimeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Runa (Aug 23, 2010)

Sum 41
Dream Theater
Rush
Megadeth
Elvenking
System of a Down
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Avantasia
Dropkick Murphys
Green Day


----------

